# gas station bid



## premier homes (Sep 26, 2006)

anyone have any ideas how to bid a gas station with 6 pumps, 3 entrances, and a automatic car wash with 2 vacuums and a convenience store.. im trying to figure a seasonal price with 3" trigger, with optional salt, and bucket haulaway option.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

A 3" trigger on a gas station? If I was bidding that, I'd sure insist on a lower trigger than that. More like 1" and put salt down for small amounts. 

Anyway, have you got any pictures or at least dimensions?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Gas stations are a real PIA. Lots of traffic, lots of people lots of parked cars. And gas fill caps on the ground price that baby real high


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

That site will always be active. never will you get in and out quick and easy. 24 hour anythings are definitely PIA. We use to have a small strip shopping center with a bar, a 24 hour convenience store and a drive up mac machine. We quit doing it because of the time factor. There were always cars in motion, they'd park in your way, you'd have to make multiple trips no matter what the storm size because of parked cars blocking your push. There was never a good time to do it. Add in the slip and falls from the bar patrons to the fact the owner wouldn't pay enough to make it profitable, now I just wave as I go by. If you take it use lots of salt and try to burn the snow up, and price it High, Higher, Highest! payup


----------



## premier homes (Sep 26, 2006)

Mick said:


> A 3" trigger on a gas station? If I was bidding that, I'd sure insist on a lower trigger than that. More like 1" and put salt down for small amounts.
> 
> Anyway, have you got any pictures or at least dimensions?


i am still trying to get aerial photos of site, but i seem to be having problems with local.live.com. i think the web site is currently experiencing diffaculties. i tried on 3 different computers.


----------

